# New to this from n ireland



## Ellen18 (Jun 21, 2018)

Hi all i am not sure if i am posting in the right place. Im just after some advice if thats ok. I was diagnosed with pcos before Xmas although i had known for a while. Coupled with a bmi of 27 i know this things difficult. This week my partner his sa and was told he only had 40% active. We have an appointment this week to arrange a referral to the fertility clinic. My question is what can i expect at the fertility clinic. I should also point out i am 34 almost 35 and he is 37. He does have a child from a prev relationship age 12..Thanks in adv x


----------



## Cheesy (Jul 4, 2012)

Hi and welcome Ellen 

Maybe the first question I should ask is what clinic you’re going to, then I can move your post accordingly. But I have to say the boards are exceptionally slow right now. 

I’m on my phone right now but later I’ll copy some links eg support for the pcos (you might have already found that area mind you by now!)


----------

